# Which Amsoil for the T-56?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I contacted 5 different Amsoil Dealers and 4 various technicians that answer the Amsoil "Hotline" and got different recommendations for the GTO:

https://www.amsoil.com/storefront/mtf.aspx

https://www.amsoil.com/storefront/atf.aspx

i like to hear from people who have used either or and the pros and cons.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used RP w/ Syncromesh just because its a good price from Maryland Speed. Like $75 shipped for 6 qourts. Only need 4.5 so I have an extra I'm taking back to PepBoys for store credit(18.99+tax). I'm an M6 GTO.

Sorry I don't know anything specific about an NSX though.

I hear Amsoil is better but for practical application I doubt it..


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I used RP w/ Syncromesh just because its a good price from Maryland Speed. Like $75 shipped for 6 qourts. Only need 4.5 so I have an extra I'm taking back to PepBoys for store credit(18.99+tax). I'm an M6 GTO.
> 
> Sorry I don't know anything specific about an NSX though.
> 
> I hear Amsoil is better but for practical application I doubt it..


My bad, I was thinking of the right car and typed in the wrong car.

:lol:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have used Amsoil for over 30 years. I have would recommend either. Read the specs carefully and decide. You won't go wrong.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Amsoil technicians say that I should stick with the standard ATF. However the Syncromesh is heavier duty and their website mentions that it will work with the T-56 and replaces the following:

Specifications
• GM 9985648
• GM 9986105
• GM 9985535
• Chrysler MS-9224
• Chrysler MS-9417

Part Numbers
• GM 12345349 or 12345577
• GM 12377916
• GM 1052931
• Chrysler 4874464
• Chrysler 4874465


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Our M6 is designed to use Syncromesh.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Redline and they even recommend using their ATF, which I currentyly have.

When I asked Redline about going with the MTL, their higher viscousity oil and when I asked Amsoil about their Synchromesh oil, which is also higher weight, they both said that it won't flow as well as the ATF in colder temps, which means that the oil won't circulate as well and as fast as a standard ATF.

The concern is that most people don't "warm-up" their trannies and start hammering on it.

However, once the trannies are properly warmed up, the Redline MTL and Amsoil Synchromesh will work better in smoother shifting and more film strength protection.


----------

